# Trivia 3/19/18



## luckytrim (Mar 19, 2018)

trivia 3/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Africa is the largest of the Continents, but did you know just  how large it
is ?
Africa's land area is big enough to hold China, the USA, Asia,  Japan, the
United Kingdom and half of Europe.

1. If it were a skyscraper, how many "Stories" high is the  Great Pyramid at
Giza ?
  a. - 35
  b. - 40
  c. - 45
  d. - 50
2. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit the campus of  Yale
University ?
3. In which states(s) were the Hat fields and McCoys  feuding?
4. What first name is most common among U.S.Presidents  ?
  a. - Andrew
  b. - John
  c. - William
  d. - James
5. Who played Daisy Duke in the 2005 version of "Dukes of  Hazzard" ?
6. What is the atomic number for hydrogen ?
7. Scrambled Body Part ;
AFDRHOEE
8. There are two extant alligator species in the world. The  larger is native 
to United States while the smaller is native to what  country?
  a. - Brazil
  b. - Egypt
  c. - China
  d. - Malaysia

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Raindrops are tear-shaped.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Connecticut
3.  West Virginia and Kentucky
4. - d
5.  Jessica Simpson
6. - 1
7. FOREHEAD
8. -c

CRAP !!
As the United States Geographical Survey website notes,  raindrops are shaped
more like hamburger buns or beans. When they get really large,  they split in
two. Only then do they turn into a teardrop shape - only to  quickly become
burger buns again.


----------

